# Bí quyết nào giúp đôi mắt trẻ không bị ảnh hưởng bởi Smartphone khi hè đến?



## Tritue_thechat

Nghỉ hè là khoảng thời gian thoải mái của con trẻ tuy nhiên lại là nỗi lo lắng với các ông bố bà mẹ. Họ lo: tìm người giữ trẻ, lo gửi trẻ ở đâu để yên tâm đi làm? Và lo làm sao để trẻ không vùi đầu vào các thiết bị điện tử?

“Chị Mai Anh - nhà ở quận Nam Từ Liêm - có một cậu con trai 10 tuổi và một cô con gái 6 tuổi. Hè đến chị vô cùng lo lắng khi không biết gửi ai trông nom. Cho về quê thì chỉ được 2 tuần là bé đòi lên, lên thành phố thì chị chỉ có thể để bé ở nhà, trưa chị hay chồng tạt về qua mua đồ cho các bé rồi lại vội lên cơ quan. Các bé ở nhà thì suốt ngày tivi và điện thoại. Dù có cấm con tuy nhiên không ở nhà quản lý nên chị cũng không biết bé có suốt ngày chơi game điện thoại hay hoạt hình tivi không?”

*Ảnh hưởng của smartphone tới đôi mắt của trẻ*
Nỗi lo này không chỉ riêng mẹ Mai Anh mà còn là nỗi lo chung của rất nhiều ông bố bà mẹ khác khi con đến dịp nghỉ hè. Ở thành phố, nhiều cha mẹ bận việc, con cái ở nhà chỉ loanh quanh trong bốn bức tường. Thả con ra ngoài đường thì sợ đủ thứ bất trắc... Rốt cuộc, cái nhanh và hấp dẫn nhất với trẻ vẫn là tivi, smartphone. Tuy nhiên việc để trẻ dành quá nhiều thời gian cho tivi hay smartphone sẽ dẫn đến nguy hại khôn lường và cái nguy hại "nhãn tiền" đó là sự "mù lòa" của đôi mắt.


_




Những hệ lụy không tốt khi trẻ sử dụng quá nhiều smartphone (Ảnh minh họa)_​Trên thực tế khi trẻ thường xuyên xem với các thiết bị công nghệ ở khoảng cách gần sẽ gây nên các bệnh về mắt như: dụi mắt, chảy nước mắt, rất nhạy cảm với ánh sáng, nheo mắt, lé mắt. Nặng hơn là khi đọc phải lấy viết dò từng hàng, hay nghiêng đầu sang một bên, ngủ ít, hay giật mình, não bộ căng thẳng dẫn đến mạch đập nhanh, tim phải co bóp nhiều hơn...

*Nguyên tắc khi cho trẻ sử dụng smartphone*
Để hạn chế nguy cơ các bệnh lý do sử dụng các thiết bị thông minh, các bậc cha mẹ cần quy định giờ xem cho trẻ. Đối với trẻ từ 0-3 tuổi chỉ cho trẻ xem 1 giờ/ngày và không quá 2 giờ mỗi ngày đối với trẻ từ 3-5 tuổi. Phụ huynh cũng nên xem ti vi cùng con để chọn chương trình phù hợp cũng như đặt những câu hỏi nhằm kích thích tư duy giúp trẻ phân biệt đúng sai và thu nhận những lợi ích mà smartphone mang lại.

_




Tránh xa các thiết bị điện tử giúp mắt con yêu luôn sang trong và khỏe mạnh (Ảnh minh họa)_​Bên cạnh đó cần cho trẻ tham gia các trò chơi vận động như: võ thuật, bơi lội, múa, hội họa... sẽ giúp trẻ không còn nhiều thời gian dành cho các thiết bị thông minh và mang lại sức khỏe, thể trạng tốt cho trẻ.

Ngoài ra không quên bổ sung những dưỡng chất cần thiết và tốt cho mắt thông qua các loại thực phẩm giàu Lutein, Zeaxanthin, vitamin A, Vitamin E, Kẽm...Những chất này thường có nhiều trong các loại cá, tôm, gạo lức, cà rốt, gan động vật, sữa, bí đỏ.

*Special Kid Vision – tuyệt chiêu của mẹ giúp đôi mắt con yêu luôn được bảo vệ trước smartphone*
Tuy nhiên những dưỡng chất trên ở nguồn thực phẩm nhưng mới chỉ đáp ứng được khoảng 20% nhu cầu của mắt. Vì vậy các chuyên gia nhãn khoa khuyến cáo các bậc cha mẹ nên bổ sung thêm cho trẻ các chế phẩm dạng uống chứa các thành phần bổ dưỡng này để đảm bảo đủ dưỡng chất cho mắt. Và Special Kid Vision là một trong những sản phẩm như vậy.

_




Special Kid Vision một thương hiệu nổi tiếng thuộc tập đoàn ERIC FAVRE – Pháp_​Sản phẩm Special Kid Vision - giải pháp tăng cường dưỡng chất cần thiết cho đôi mắt giúp đôi mắt khỏe mạnh sáng trong tránh xa các bệnh về mắt đặc biệt là bệnh cận thị. Special Kid Vision một thương hiệu nổi tiếng thuộc tập đoàn ERIC FAVRE – Pháp.Với công nghệ sản xuất khép kín, đạt chuẩn Châu Âu, các sản phẩm của Special kid đã có mặt ở 12 nước trên Thế giới và trong đó có Việt Nam.

Special Kid Vision hội tụ đầy đủ các nhóm chất: Lutein, Zeaxanthin, vitamin A, Vitamin E, Kẽm, Vitamin B2, Dịch chiết cò chổi, Dịch chiết bạch quả, Nước ép Việt quất nhằm giúp cho bé:
– Bổ sung các dưỡng chất cần thiết, có ích cho thị giác.
– Giúp tăng cường thị lực cho mắt.
– Hỗ trợ phòng ngừa cận thị, mỏi mắt, khô mắt.
Sản phẩm đặc biệt phù hợp với những trẻ em đang bị cận thị, trẻ e có thị lực kém hay mỏi mắt, khô mắt do thiếu dưỡng chất.

----------------------------
Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
SPECIALKID - "Nâng tầm thể chất, Xứng tầm trí tuệ"
Địa chỉ: Số 5B - ngõ 2 - Phương Mai - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Hotline: 04.6656.8111 - 0944.925.915
Website: http://www.specialkid.vn
Fanpage: https://web.facebook.com/specialkid.vn/


----------

